# Do you need a gas mask?



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

As I was sitting in my chair with Nitro dosing, an insidious odor wafted in my direction. When it finally assaulted me with nefarious intent, I sat there choking with tears rolling down my cheeks. I wasn't sure I would survive until morning. 

While I awaited certain death I wished I had a gas mask. Then perhaps I would survive. With time running out I grabbed a canister of Ozium and spritzed it into the air. Ahh, instant relief. Quick thinking helped me survive another Vizsla gas attack 

I've lived with gassy dogs for more decades than I care to remember. I've driven in 20 degree blizzards with all the windows down so I could breathe. I've had to pull the car over because the tears made it impossible to safely drive. All the while the dog slept peacefully. :-[

I had the Ozium for a car that I recently bought that had been owned by a smoker. Just happened to have it sitting next to my chair as I had just treated the car. Odd, but it worked almost instantly. I think I've found another MUST HAVE training item to keep in the car.

Wishing you all dog pollution free breathing.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, the gas...  You have found a cure! Sophie could clear a room in a second and still can. I have stopped my car on the side of a road dragging her out believing she just had a bad diarrhea...but nope, just gas! I have tasted it in my mouth many times!! I am soooo thankful my little Pacsirta doesn't have any gas. I just can't imagine surviving two Vizsla nuclear attacks!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

take it from one with plenty of experience; the mask-wearing is worse sometimes.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

That's true! Especially when it's 100+ degrees outside!! Haven't worn one in a few years though.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

With PIKE when he sets off the A -bomb - he looks at me - I look at him and we leave the room!call hasmat - let CSI sort it out! no harm - no foul! (smell ? )


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep....my three have the ability to dish out ones that are so thick you could cut them up and hand out slices..........  Tonight will be one of those nights.... I have all three over tonight....... gave each one an egg and some salmon with their dinner.............great combination  

I have a home made Gasmask...... a hand towel soaked in aftershave bedside....


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

And here I thought it was just Keke.

He's farting a lot less now that we soak his food for 5-10 minutes before giving it to him. They are the longest, most horrible minutes of his entire life.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL< HAHAHAHAHAHA. Cant stop laughing at this. Makes me think of all the times Jack has farted in my face. I something blame my husband first just to realized it was my V, Jack. 

However, funny story about my mom. She was going with my sister and her dog to the vet the other day. Her dog is scooter and not a cute dog. Its a pug and something mixed. Scooter was on my mom's lap, when scooter farted. My mom said that it burned her eyes and they she doesnt know how she refrained from vomiting. I asked her why she didnt hang her head out the window. She said that she did but it was no use because they were in a dead stop, NOT moving traffic jam!!! My sister said she laughed so hard so almost peed herself.


----------

